# Eroding Bricks



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2009)

My mom's home is about 30 years old and is all brick. It is in Florida. The bricks are white and I guess they were "used brick" as the corners are rounded or at least not perfectly square. Anyway, in some places they are eroding and all that is left is the mortar between them. It is hard to determine the exact cause, as some are where a sprinkler has hit them repeatedly over the years, others are where mold or mildew might be the culprit, but others are just eroding. We have been told that perhaps they weren't Fired at the optimum temperature when they were made...but not sure. 

Anyway, I am attaching pictures of the problem and would love to have suggestions as to how to go about fixing it. I don't think it is a structural problem, as the house is framed behind the brick..but would like it to not be an eye sore, or obvious mess.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carol2 (Feb 15, 2009)

My sister made a great post, but as a sibling, I would like to add two quick thoughts:  1) these are the only few bricks on the entire house where this has happened, and 2) no sprinklers hit this wall or these bricks.  In fact, where sprinklers _have _hit the house, there is no brick erosion.  So this is puzzling.  The bricks are non-load-bearing but areas missing brick do expose the frame to moisture and insects.

Does this problem require repair?  If so, what is the best approach to fixing?  What would be the ballpark cost?

Thanks!
Carol


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome Ms. Wilkins and Carol:
The bricks were just made soft and eventually wore away; it may happen some more as time passes. You need to get some bricks that closly resemble the existing ones, chip out the mortar around the opening, insert the new brick on a bed of new mortar and tuck point the top and ends.
Carol is correct about structural and asthetics but it should not be a high ticket item; just tedious. It would be more fun and much cheaper to do it yourself. A professional would charge you by the hour and use a lot of hours.
Glenn


----------



## Carol2 (Feb 18, 2009)

Glenn,

Thanks for your advice.  How urgent do you think this repair?  If you were only going to be in the house for another five years or so, would you still deem the repair necessary?  (Most homes in this gated community, when sold, are demolished by the new buyer and a new home built in the same place.  Homes are purchased for the land only.)

I'm trying to determine if we really need to get into this project or not.  

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Feb 18, 2009)

you can patch those instead of repairing 'em,,, google up ' cathedral stone '

the rest you posted suggests immediate replacement's not nec.


----------

